# Got Scammed - Apartment on Rent



## bilbafta (May 10, 2015)

Dear All,

Just wanted to share an experience that I am going through

This is my first job in UAE and I got an apartment in DG through A Real Estate Agency. They were registered in RERA, their phones, office address all were as per RERA website.
The broker had ID, trade license all in order. 
With this, I was at ease in dealing with them. They showed me an apartment, which me and my wife liked. 
He had the POA, authorizing him to collect the cheque on the owner's behalf.

We made the payment in two cheques, I got the tenancy contract, EJARI in my name and the owner along with DEWA connection. And we started living.

In Nov 15, i got a letter from Court at my apartment, from Court, that Mr Agent's cheques have bounced, which he gave to landlord. I went to Real Estate office ( where i signed my docs), it was closed, and whole team has poofed. Then I realised that I have been played.

The agent rented this apartment, on his name from the Landlord. Made fake docs (POA) and instead of registering himself in Ejari, he registered me, along with DEWA.

The landlord, wasn't even aware of my existence.

I am expecting a baby, in May, and it has became a mental trauma for me any my wife, as people from RERA keep coming to our apartment, but since agent is not there, they themselves are confused.

Lesson learnt from this is...NEVER GIVE CHEQUE to someone even if they have POA, as we are no legal expert, and cannot verify the authenticity of it.
Even if getting a bit expensive apartment, but giving cheques directly to the one whose name is on Title Deed, always keeps you safe.

Hope it helps someone.

Regards


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

If you have a legitimate authorised contract, the issue is not with you, you have paid in good faith and have an EJARI agreed rental agreement, the landlord would need to sue the RE company, you are safe, he cannot evict you without the usual 12 months notice.


----------



## bilbafta (May 10, 2015)

Yeh I knw, but the mental trauma for the last 1 week was enough for me. 
When you move to a new country, all of us want ease of mind on the basic necessities. 
But I have learnt my lesson, and just wanted to share with everyone.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

It's cold comfort I know but it sounds like you fell for a scam if such complexity that even old hands would fall for it. 

Be strong and stick to your rights!


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

twowheelsgood said:


> It's cold comfort I know but it sounds like you fell for a scam if such complexity that even old hands would fall for it.
> 
> Be strong and stick to your rights!


I agree. I can usually spot a con a mile off and I doubt I'd have spotted this.

That was so 'well' done I almost feel like shaking the guy's hand, right before I knock him out.


----------



## Volrath16 (Jan 5, 2016)

Good luck solving your problem , good that you some documents to stand by your rights. Will move next week so I guess I will take some triple checks to avoid falling for same scams...


----------



## bilbafta (May 10, 2015)

So, I have to bear a loss of 3 months 
Had two options, either to pay for 3 months to LL or evict. So I decided to move, did not feel like staying there anyways.

Lesson Learnt 
1) Always make cheques to LL, after verifying Title Deed from Land Dept. 
2) If POA is present, have it checked from Dubai Court before giving out any cheques.
3) If the deal is too good, think twice 

Cheers !!!


----------



## SaLmAnAh (Apr 11, 2016)

As a newbie in Dubai, this was an eye opener! It's crazy that such scammers exist! I know they do, but this is too clever!


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

We don't hear of such dodgy companies or scams back in the UK or is it just a case of them ever being spoken about? They seem to be more prevalent in the uae. 

I for one have never known a country to have as many unscrupulous companies being run with ease and nothing is/can be done about it. Feels like the wild wild west sometimes.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

T'challa_Udaku said:


> We don't hear of such dodgy companies or scams back in the UK or is it just a case of them ever being spoken about? They seem to be more prevalent in the uae.


I dunno, Watchdog and the plethora of other programmes on the TV.



T'challa_Udaku said:


> I for one have never known a country to have as many unscrupulous companies being run with ease and nothing is/can be done about it. Feels like the wild wild west sometimes.


I don't dispute any of that and it seems that many UK scumbags come here once they've maxed out their company formation abilities. I think the main difference here is that the dodgy companies don't seem to be treated as criminals from the outset. This, the car scam and various others, it's looked upon as a bounced cheque case rather than outright fraud or plain theft. There also appears to be an apathy related to the nationalities involved in these cases, which allows the scammers carte blanche as long they stay away from a specific one.


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

T'challa_Udaku said:


> We don't hear of such dodgy companies or scams back in the UK or is it just a case of them ever being spoken about? They seem to be more prevalent in the uae.
> 
> I for one have never known a country to have as many unscrupulous companies being run with ease and nothing is/can be done about it. Feels like the wild wild west sometimes.


It does happen at home. I recently watched a program about an Estate Agent in an affluent area of Oxford who was pocketing the tenants rent and not giving it to the LL. The TV crew and LL went to the agency and he denied all wrongdoing even though she had proof, he shut up shop and she couldn't find him to take him to court. Evicting tenants in the UK is far harder than the UAE too and that is the reason many of my friends stopped renting their properties, many weren't paid and their places were trashed


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

Rental scams makes it so much more impacting to tenants due to the 6 or 12 months in advance payments. Unfortunately scammers get more advanced by the day; no one is really protected because the amounts involved are worth the investment and risk that scammers are taking. The UAE could make a big blow to scammers, and protect tenants, by making monthly advance payments mandatory like in the rest of the world.


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

Just for your information
Know why all rent contracts in Dubai must be cancelled - Emirates 24|7 

The cost of cancellation of rental contract on Ejari is Dh30


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

Reddiva said:


> It does happen at home. I recently watched a program about an Estate Agent in an affluent area of Oxford who was pocketing the tenants rent and not giving it to the LL. The TV crew and LL went to the agency and he denied all wrongdoing even though she had proof, he shut up shop and she couldn't find him to take him to court. Evicting tenants in the UK is far harder than the UAE too and that is the reason many of my friends stopped renting their properties, many weren't paid and their places were trashed


Yea I am sure they exist but for every 1 rogue trader in the UK, there are probably 50 rogues running loose in the uae.

Anyway we can't have it all aye.


----------



## bilbafta (May 10, 2015)

Apologies for not updating you guys.

I have to vacate the apartment, as per the RERA Judge Ruling.
I lost 3 month worth rent  unfortunately, as in, i evacuated 3 months prior to my contract, with no refunds/no return of deposit.

I was told that even if I had the Ejari and DEWA in my name, the signature on the paper contract (green color tenancy contract) were forged and the owner hadnt rent the apartment to me.

Well, I have moved on from it. But it still aches. No one likes being conned


----------

